# 1957 Evans Sonic Scout



## mikestoys (Jan 5, 2008)

We are restoring a 1957 Evans Sonic Scout boys bicycle.  Is there anyone that could provide pictures of the chaingaurd??  Thank you!!  Mikestoys


----------



## jims66049 (Mar 2, 2008)

*what color?*

what color is the bike?  I have a black sonic scout about that same year.  the chain guard is orange.  I'll send pic if you still need.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 2, 2008)

i have a green one


----------



## Ohiovintage (Feb 4, 2014)

*EVANS SONIC SCOUT BOYS BICYCLE being sold*

Hi,

I know of what might be a EVANS SONIC SCOUT BOYS BICYCLE for sale. I may buy it. Is anyone interested in buying it from me if I do?

Thanks,
Paul

P.S. I am new to this site as of today.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 4, 2014)

post some pics in the sell forum and see what happens. Rules state, you must include your city, photos and a price.  Welcome to the CABE, btw.  Good Luck!


----------



## spook1s (Feb 5, 2014)

This is the only Sonic Scout I've ever seen.  Belongs to a friend who restored it.  I didn't take a close up of the guard but I love the front fork!!


----------

